# Sabine guide help



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Help Please 2Coolers!

I'm looking for some experienced feedback on fly guides for Sabine Lake in late November. Either side of the lake. My buddy & I will have both licenses when we stop in there.

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

You might check with Chuck Uzzle if you can find his info. I don't even know if he's guiding over there anymore, but might be able to lead you in the right direction.


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

Contact Capt Jeremy from Casting Tales. He is running trips now.

http://castingtales.wordpress.com/


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Chuck Uzzle


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Chuck Uzzle, Jarid Malone and Jeremy Chavez all guide fly fishing on Sabine. All great guys!


----------



## Sabinesalt (Feb 27, 2013)

Sabine lake lodge


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bump for Jarid. http://www.jmflyfishing.com/


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is the phone number for Capt Uzzle 409 697 6111


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Come by and see Jeremy Chavez at the Houston Fishing Show...he has a great deal going right now for guided trips! Also you might be able to talk him out of a fly or two that he is tying at the show! If you can't find him stop by our Texas Fly Fishers booth and we'll get you his information. He's a predator on the water with a big huge smile.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Golden said:


> Come by and see Jeremy Chavez at the Houston Fishing Show...he has a great deal going right now for guided trips! Also you might be able to talk him out of a fly or two that he is tying at the show! If you can't find him stop by our Texas Fly Fishers booth and we'll get you his information. He's a predator on the water with a big huge smile.


This.


----------

